# Moving to Calgary, jobs in Aviation



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

First of all I would just like to say Hi to everyone as my wife and I are new to this forum.
My wife and I are considering submitting our paperwork soon to start our move to Calgary, my wifes family moved there 7 years ago and since visiting we have loved the place. My concern is that due to the nature of my work I may have problems obtaining a job easily. I have been working for the RAF for the last 9 years as an Avionics Technician, I am aware that the airport is near by and that there are a few Avionics workshops in the area. My question is will I struggle to get employment in the aviation industry or should I look to transfering my skills into another engineering/technical department.
Further to this if I was to stay in the aviation industry would I be likely to gain employment without licenses?

Any help or information regarding to this or any other aspect of moving to Calgary would be greatfully recieved.


----------

